# Braided line to shock leader knot



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

I have read reports of braided line cutting mono...is it safe to use a mono shock leader with braided line? If so what would be the best knot to use in that situation?


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

Sebile knot. Alot of people don't like it because its hard to tie. It really isn't. Makes an ultra-streamlined connection. Don't have to use super glue like you may see. I have used this exclusively for braid to mono connection for 3 years. It has yet to fail. Chris


----------



## rancidpmunk (May 11, 2011)

Check out the alberto knot its very easy and is pretty small


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

Is it possible to use a bimini twist or spider hitch in the braided line to a no name knot in the shock leader? That is what I use for mono to mono connections.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

The easiest knot I've found is double braid to shock with a double surgeons knot.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

*best braid to mono knots*

In the jul/aug 2010 issue of a saltwater fishing mag. 44 braid-to-mono knots were tested. The top knots all started with bimini in the mainline (braid). The no. 1 knot was the FG which can take up to 5 minutes to tie. Number 2 knot was Improved Bristol with 5 to 7 turns up and 5 to 7 turns back and takes less than a minute to tie!!! (page 40 of article Snap judgment).


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I use a Barrel swivel tied to the brais Via Polamer. To the othe end of the Barrel I tie on a improved clinch knot . This is my Mono bite leader. It allows the braid to spin freely.
If you want to tie direct use an Alberto knot ( improved albright ) Google fishing knots for all knots needed!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

uni-uni 6 wraps mono to 10 wraps braid


----------

